# 9mm on rabbits



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

I went out west rabbit hunting with my 9mm. It was a blast. We were only there for about 2 hours, saw about 30 rabbits, didn't kill any. I shot up 100 rounds. My brother shot up his 100 round box also. A freind shot about 200 rounds of .22lr. Only one rabbit actually stopped to let us get a good shot. I unloaded 10 rd. clip, brother unloaded 10 rd. clip, friend unloaded 18 rd. magazine on his .22 and we watched as the rabbit ran up the hill. All the other rabbits were running before we could get a good shot off, but we would still unload the guns at them on a dead run. I have killed plenty out there in the past with a 12 ga., but this was the funnest time I have ever had. We left the shotguns in the car. Next time I will take 200 rds. of 9mm. I heard the rabbit population is even greater towards vernal, duchesne, roosevelt. Has anybody hunted out that way in the last few months. Is there easy access to public ground with rabbits. My spot has been a nice secret for many years. I have not told anybody about it. For the last few years I have never seen anybody there, any human tracks, or any garbage. The last couple times I went out, I have noticed that it is not much of a secret any more. I have seen atv tracks through the bushes, garbage on the side of the road, etc. It is now time to find another secret spot. Maybe east towards roosevelt. Is it crowded out there?


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

I went out to the west yesterday too. I was looking for coyotes. I only mangaged to shoot one jack. It was my first ever wabbit kill. I was flinging rounds off everywhere also. A .243 can cost some money if you arent careful when hunting wabbits at a $1.20 a shell. I have heard Vernal area is nice. Ive got some family down there with property. They say you can see coyotes almost everyday on thier property. I am planning a trip down there one of these weekends. I would also like to go scout some public land down that way also, incase I should shoot all the dogs on their land.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

flyfitch said:


> I went out west rabbit hunting with my 9mm. It was a blast. We were only there for about 2 hours, saw about 30 rabbits, didn't kill any. I shot up 100 rounds. My brother shot up his 100 round box also. A freind shot about 200 rounds of .22lr. Only one rabbit actually stopped to let us get a good shot. I unloaded 10 rd. clip, brother unloaded 10 rd. clip, friend unloaded 18 rd. magazine on his .22 and we watched as the rabbit ran up the hill. All the other rabbits were running before we could get a good shot off, but we would still unload the guns at them on a dead run. I have killed plenty out there in the past with a 12 ga., but this was the funnest time I have ever had. We left the shotguns in the car. Next time I will take 200 rds. of 9mm. I heard the rabbit population is even greater towards vernal, duchesne, roosevelt. Has anybody hunted out that way in the last few months. Is there easy access to public ground with rabbits. My spot has been a nice secret for many years. I have not told anybody about it. For the last few years I have never seen anybody there, any human tracks, or any garbage. The last couple times I went out, I have noticed that it is not much of a secret any more. I have seen atv tracks through the bushes, garbage on the side of the road, etc. It is now time to find another secret spot. Maybe east towards roosevelt. Is it crowded out there?


There are rabbits all over the place out this direction. I go coyotee hunting and we end up taking our frustrations out on the rabbits that are EVERYWHERE./ My dog has a good time with them up by my house as well.,


----------



## Surfer Coyote (Jan 14, 2008)

Glad you had a good time. What kind of 9mm were you using?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

flyfitch said:


> I went out west rabbit hunting with my 9mm. It was a blast. We were only *there for about 2 hours, saw about 30 rabbits, didn't kill any. * I shot up 100 rounds. My brother shot up his 100 round box also. A freind shot about 200 rounds of .22lr. Only one rabbit actually stopped to let us get a good shot. I unloaded 10 rd. clip, brother unloaded 10 rd. clip, friend unloaded 18 rd. magazine on his .22 and we watched as the rabbit ran up the hill. All the other rabbits were running before we could get a good shot off, but we would still unload the guns at them on a dead run. I have killed plenty out there in the past with a 12 ga., but this was the funnest time I have ever had. We left the shotguns in the car. Next time I will take 200 rds. of 9mm. I heard the rabbit population is even greater towards vernal, duchesne, roosevelt. Has anybody hunted out that way in the last few months. Is there easy access to public ground with rabbits. My spot has been a nice secret for many years. I have not told anybody about it. For the last few years I have never seen anybody there, any human tracks, or any garbage. The last couple times I went out, I have noticed that it is not much of a secret any more. I have seen atv tracks through the bushes, garbage on the side of the road, etc. It is now time to find another secret spot. Maybe east towards roosevelt. Is it crowded out there?


Funny you said you didn't get any rabbits.....Most people would brag up to 100 or 1,000. :shock: 
I like to get out with my .40 cal. If I get even 'one', I'm lucky...if I get 'two', I'm an expert.. 8)


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

.45 said:


> Funny you said you didn't get any rabbits.....Most people would brag up to 100 or 1,000. :shock:
> I like to get out with my .40 cal. If I get even 'one', I'm lucky...if I get 'two', I'm an expert.. 8)


LOL!

I posted a while back about how I used to burn up 500 rounds of 45LC on rabbits back in the day. I suspect my kill ratio never got much more than 100:1 during those hunts.......but racking up a high body count was never the objective. Glad to see some guys with the same attitude. :wink:


----------



## joe_schmoe_64 (Dec 2, 2014)

*Rabbits with 9mm...booyah.*

Just got back from a trip to Malta, ID, where we did some rabbit hunting. We saw a lot of runners, and the shotgun did its job well until I ran out of shells...leaving my trust XD-9mm. Three shots (two misses) brought a rabbit from a dead right-to-left sprint to being just plain dead. Actually didn't tear up as much meat as the 22lr HP's did to some others. Very impressed, and I was pretty proud of the shot. XD


----------

